# salvia with weed...too many times?



## lynchburgball (Aug 10, 2007)

hi 

i've been smoking salvia mixed with my weed for about 3 days now and it's gives me a totally incredible experience every time. how unhealthy is this shit? i mean, i shuoldn't smoke it every time i smoke ganja right?

lbb


----------



## Godkas (Aug 13, 2007)

You can do whatever you want but personally I wouldn't ruin a good bowl of chiba with salvia.

If you want to put anything on pot try hash it makes your buds last twice as long and you get blazed.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 13, 2007)

dude, that's the best way to enjoy salvia that i've encountered. If I smoke straight salvia extract I usually end up freaking out a bit, but mixed with some ganj it's perfect.

I can't answer the health question, but I do enjoy the mix 

From what I understand, salvia has a reverse tolerance effect, so you'll probably start experiencing more and more of the salvia trippiness each time you do it. You'll know when it's time to cut back!


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 13, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> dude, that's the best way to enjoy salvia that i've encountered. If I smoke straight salvia extract I usually end up freaking out a bit, but mixed with some ganj it's perfect.
> 
> I can't answer the health question, but I do enjoy the mix
> 
> From what I understand, salvia has a reverse tolerance effect, so you'll probably start experiencing more and more of the salvia trippiness each time you do it. You'll know when it's time to cut back!


sweet answer dude. yea i get a kinda narcotic effect that lingers afterwards and i laugh a lot after for a long while. idk it's just fun.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 13, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> sweet answer dude. yea i get a kinda narcotic effect that lingers afterwards and i laugh a lot after for a long while. idk it's just fun.


thanks lynch. It is very enjoyable. Even if you only do it once a week you'll notice a slight elated feeling all week after the salvia. Medical experiments are actually underway to determine if salvinorin-A can be used as an antidepressant. Salvia Divinorum sales becomes illegal in my area very soon so I'm ordering cuttings and planning an outdoor hydrofarm greenhouse.


----------



## Hunter J (Jan 21, 2009)

My smoking buddy and I rolled a joint with with both weed and salvia and smoked it before school. honestly i dont remember that day too well... I was informed a month later that I was hopping up and down the halls at school while yelling, "I'm a Golden Bunny!" what i remembered was that i teleported down a hallway somehow which resulted in me losing my girlfriend (as in, misplaced her). what a day that was, even if i dont remember too well.
FYI: smoking salvia at all, with or without weed, should be done through a water pipe cause it burns like a mother fucker. So unless you can take the pain or your throat is made of leather stick to the water pipe =D


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought smoking salvia in a blunt/joint didn't work; doesn't salvia have to combust at a higher temperature to release the psychoactive agents?


----------



## Jobo (Jan 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I thought smoking salvia in a blunt/joint didn't work; doesn't salvia have to combust at a higher temperature to release the psychoactive agents?


Yes, indeed you are correct about the temperature. Ive never tried it with bud, but in a water pipe i found it took a bit to burn well.


----------



## wake (Jan 21, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I thought smoking salvia in a blunt/joint didn't work; doesn't salvia have to combust at a higher temperature to release the psychoactive agents?


Like jobo said, you're right about the combustion. Seems to work just fine sprinkled on top of a bowl with a butane lighter. Better with a water pipe - definitely a bit more harsh without.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 22, 2009)

when i smoked salvia with weed a few times i found that... the salvia effects seemed to last longer... and the weed effects seemed to be stronger...

Very Good all around


----------

